# do you have a love grunter?



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

My baby boy (2 yrs) always grunts like a little pig with happiness when you hug and kiss him.it is so adorable sometimes I do it just to hear him grunt. I call him "grunty boy" anyone else have a love grunter?


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

My lab does but Brady not so much 
he just runs around with ears back and doing bunny hop when he is happy


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Both of mine will grunt to a point, if your rub around their ears they will grunt, my girl mainly grunts when she is tired, she will go to lay down and as she settles in she starts to grunt, very cute indeed!


----------



## DukeJazz (Jul 4, 2009)

Jazzy grunts like that, Duke is more of a "heavy breather" LOL.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Zisso grunts when I scratch his belly....he will get louder if I stop-like he thinks I am stopping, and then he will grab my hand/arm as if to say 'don't stop!', grunting all the while. I love it


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Morgan gunts and mumbles. Last night, Otto's bouncing around like a nut becuase I had his foot cream he runs over to Morgan in her bed where she grunted at him. Finally I get him to calm down on his own bed and put his lotion on. Then I go to say good night to Morgan. I said, I'm sorry he acts like a fool for the lotion, it's for his own good. Morgan agreed - she said 'Mmmmmm'







she's so expressive.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

My Rotti did that. It actually sounded more like a growl. My GSD makes a higher pitch sound, sounds like a monkey. She does it when she's happy to see me, and when she plays.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Axl is not very affectionate, but grunts and whines when he's sleeping and you rub his ears and belly. The whining gets extreme and he rolls over for more. It's too funny to see this 90+ pound dog acting like such a silly boy...


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

Paige was never very affectionate until the past couple years. She is almost 11. So maybe as Axle ages. The grunty boy I have is a shepherd/husky mix.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark grunts, whines, roars, etc... as long as he is making noise he is happy... MEN!


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

Alexa makes about 1,000 different noises. Seriously, I don't think some of them are natural lol. 

She likes to wake me up by jumping on me, burying her face in my neck (like she's strangling me) and grunt and squeal until I have no choice but to sit up because I can't breathe anymore haha









I try to believe it's because she really, really loves me!


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Baya is VERY vocal lol she grunts and makes pig noises when happy too. When she pouts she grunts and groans and huffs and puffs, when shes frustrated she does teh vocal scale up and down until she gets what she wants. I'm pretty sure our friends think shes crazy lol


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Anna only grunts when she's sleepy...but it's more like a "UGH! Life is sooo hard! I must get sleep! Ugh!"

It's so funy...sad but funny.


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: DoubleminttwinWhen she pouts she grunts and groans and huffs and puffs, when shes frustrated she does teh vocal scale up and down until she gets what she wants.


haha! When I throw the rope for lex and she misses, she honestly does do a little grunt, like, darn, I missed it! It's hilarious. Such personality with these little guys!


----------



## emilyk042987 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yep I have quite the grunter, whiner, yappy bark (you would think I have a litte puppy or something when she does that) etc. Megga makes all sorts of noises when she's happy and does this really high pitched bark when she's really happy and when she's playing. The tradition of when I get home is she grabs her duck and she runs around making a grunt/growl noise.


----------

